# Hegner quick release clamp



## Slidgeman (5 Mar 2014)

Hi, does anyone know if this scroll saw, which is currently up for sale on ebay, can be fitted with the quick release clamp and the front tension release system? According to the description, it is model number 11579 multicut 2 - Single speed. Dont know much about scroll saws and am presently looking to personally purchase one which would be used at an organisation i volunteer for. How would you tension the blade on this machine as it is?????? If i was to go ahead and bid on this saw, any suggestions what would be a max price i should be willing to pay?

Thanks, Doug.


----------



## martinka (5 Mar 2014)

The quick clamp (£20) can be fitted, but the front mounted blade tensioner would need a complete new top arm, which, assuming it could be fitted, and I am not sure about that, would likely make the saw too expensive. A quick tensioner can be purchased which fits at the back of the saw, at £45. At the moment the blade has to be tensioned by turning the knob at the back of the saw. As this is an older Multicut 2, if you look at spares on the Hegner site, treat it as a Multicut 1.
I might be wrong, but I think one of these went for £170 recently.


----------



## Roughcut (5 Mar 2014)

I've got an old Hegner that is exactly the same model as that one Doug.
I am still using it the same as it came from the factory.
I would say that a £20 quick clamp would be nice to have when doing repetitive piercing cuts but it's not a necessity, although I will purchase one myself in the near future.
I can't see that I will bother to buy a quick release front mounted blade tensioner as I find it easy enough to just use the star knob arrangement at the back of the arm as is.

Also I would advise you to look at the machine if possible before purchasing because although they are good, solid and reliable machines if it does need new parts they can be expensive. :wink:


----------



## Slidgeman (5 Mar 2014)

Thanks, for the quick replies. Roughcut, seeing as you have this same model, are you happy with it? I only asked about the quick release/tension parts because many people have posted advising to have them. If its an easy job doing piercing cuts without them, I would be perfectly happy with that. Doug.

I would not be able to view the saw personally as I live in the north east and it is being sold in Kent. A friend of mine would be picking it up for me who works away then bringing up to me when home. That is a worry, especially if it may be faulty. Maybe I should wait to see if something becomes available closer to home? Would love a new one, but a bit pricey.


----------



## Roughcut (5 Mar 2014)

Yes Doug I am glad I bought a Hegner.
As I said the accessories you mentioned are not a necessity.
Although the benefit would be that they would help to speed up blade changes.
I can see a benefit in the £20 quick change clamp just because it's slightly easier to use as you don't need to use an allen key.
Best of luck.


----------

